# Who says white boys can't dance.



## Calvin'scuz (Jul 3, 2008)

The brother got some moooooves!!!

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cThmM3zWBhM


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 4, 2008)

That was pretty funny.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 4, 2008)

his parents definitely failed 

anyway I'm sure this guy is a dancing instructor somewhere in NYC charging $60 per half hour for instruction. He seems like a professional dancer that can do anything from tap to ballet.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 5, 2008)

The look on steve harveys face at 1:23 was hilarious


----------

